# Renovated website



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2013)

I have moved a great deal of stuff around, hiding client work and the back galleries that people randomly paged through with the intent to make it easier to see what I really like to show.

Any comments will be welcome.

Lew Lorton Photography


----------



## Chris R (Oct 22, 2013)

The Flash slideshow should go. There are so many less resource intensive, more widely supported options for creating one... like jQuery.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2013)

that web site is on zenfolio and, if it is flash, I have no control over it.

but it does run on an Ipad and every other mobile device I've tried. I thought that Ipads and others that use IOS don't run flash.

oop got it, ZF converts slideshow to HTML 5 for mobile AND is converting the entire operation to HTML5


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm on my phone so I can't see it how it's intended but I will say that you have some killer work. 

On a side note, I see you've met the Westboro Baptist freaks...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually found the Flash to be relatively un-annoying in this case.  Overall Lew, I like the look and feel of this.  Your home image is fantastic!   My only thought was that the font size was a wee bit on the small side for some of the spectacle-wearing set.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2013)

Devinhullphoto said:


> On a side note, I see you've met the Westboro Baptist freaks...



Unfortunately wherever they appear they have a police escort that protects them.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I actually found the Flash to be relatively un-annoying in this case.  Overall Lew, I like the look and feel of this.  Your home image is fantastic!   My only thought was that the font size was a wee bit on the small side for some of the spectacle-wearing set.



Thanks, unfortunately there isn't enough flexibility to allow me to set different font sizes for mobile devices.

I try to switch the cover slideshow occasionally but I am a bit dilatory about that.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2013)

Understood, but I'm not on a mobile device, but on a regular 22" monitor, and I thought the text could have been larger.


----------



## Devinhullphoto (Oct 22, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> Unfortunately wherever they appear they have a police escort that protects them.


That would explain why they haven't been picked off yet. I'm sure the pastor has a big posse wherever he goes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > I actually found the Flash to be relatively un-annoying in this case.  Overall Lew, I like the look and feel of this.  Your home image is fantastic!   My only thought was that the font size was a wee bit on the small side for some of the spectacle-wearing set.
> ...



Hmmm

Will have to look at it with other monitors

thanks for telling me.


----------

